#ubuntu-website 2009-01-05
<newz2000> hey Turl, got the message about popcon. I'll ask around who manages that, it's got my webmaster@ address at the bottom but that's incorrect.
<Turl> ok newz2000
<newz2000> Turl: when you have a chance, can you tell me what is broken? I don't use it so it's not obvious to me.
<Turl> newz2000: the graphs are broken. just look at them :p
<newz2000> or I can get you in touch with the maintainer
<newz2000> Turl: define broken
<Turl> erm, not useful, extremely compacted and unreadable
<newz2000> ah, yes, I agree
<newz2000> Turl: what's this popcon2 you mentioned?
<Turl> just for the record, a friend an I are making popcon2
<Turl> it's a better popcon, let's say
<Turl> based on the data you provide
<newz2000> Turl: would you mind getting in touch with mvo@ubuntu.com about this?
<Turl> about popcon2 or popcon?
<newz2000> both
<newz2000> his name is Michael Vogt and this is under his wing
<newz2000> though it's been handed around a few times.
<newz2000> He'd *probably* welcome some community assistance
<Turl> we're an independent project, actually. it's not meant to replace popcon.ubuntu.com, just analyze it's data
<newz2000> ok
<Turl> we've a launchpad page, let me search for it...
<newz2000> are you working with Siegfried Gevatter?
<newz2000> (cf: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/293132 )
<ubot3> Malone bug 293132 in ubuntu-website "Raw popcon data" [Undecided,New]
<Turl> newz2000: nope, I'm working with Vadim, I think you know him from the maillist
<newz2000> indeed
<Turl> newz2000: https://launchpad.net/popcon2
<Turl> we're not using the raw results, though
<Turl> we use some preprocessed one you offer (by_inst iirc)
<Turl> btw, do you think we'll have any problem with canonical? I just ask, because we're named "popcon2" and it's very similar to popcon
<newz2000> no, that's not a prob. That came from debian iirc.
<newz2000> it's an open source package I believe
<Turl> ok, nice
<Turl> newz2000: should I write in a formal style to  mvo@ubuntu.com?
<newz2000> no, he's a nice friendly guy just like me. :-)
<Turl> ok ;)
<Turl> do you think it would be possible to get canonical's sponsorship on this project newz2000?
<Turl> with sponsorship I mean a link on popcon saying something like "this data is analyzed on popcon2" or similar
<newz2000> hey Turl, I can't answer yet, I'd suggest getting popcon2 more complete and then we can evaluate it.
<Turl> ok :)
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-07
<newz2000> is webkit the new cool kid in town for gnome apps?
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-09
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hey qense
<Turl> hi newz2000
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-10
<qense> hello
<qense> nand: Do you think using the __autoload function <http://nl.php.net/manual/en/language.oop5.autoload.php> would be a good idea?
<qense> for UW of course
<nand> qense: One friend use it on a project, but I didn't like it that much... But that's useful, yeah
 * nand gogo dinner
<qense> ok
<qense> have a nice dinner :)
<qense> maybe it would be better to not use it and keep complet control of the included classes
<nand> it's really up to you :)
<nand> qense: so how's the project going?
<qense> I was busy with school during the last week, but am now working again at reorganizing the code to make it easier to work with (in my eyes). There are still some things from Brainstorm that were left and I want to use proper models, the things I've written so far weren't that consistent.
<nand> ok, yeah, better to reorganize and tidy thing a bit first before going deep into development!
<qense> yeah
<qense> You should do things right from the beginning, otherwise you'll be sorry later on.
<qense> It notice how important well designed code is when doing some maintenance on the website of school written by two other pupils previously. It's horrible to extend.
<nand> maintainability of code is a very important thing indeed!
<qense> yeah
<nand> Or you can easily spend hours to correct design mistakes
<qense> I'm learning important lessons here. :) useful for alter
<qense> later*
<qense> Do you think a separate user model is needed or does Drupal has already got a mechanism for retrieving user data?
<nand> qense: if you mean attaching custom data to users, you need to create your own tables.
<nand> otherwise you can load and search users with user_load
<qense> ok, that will probably do fine. Thanks! :)
<nand> Drupal API doc is difficult to find, but useful. Be patient :)
<nand> or just read the source code :)
<qense> the API doc works great, most of the times typing the functions in the firefox address bar works fine, just like the PHP documentation
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-11
<qense> hello
<Don_S> Hey.
<jpds> newz2000: Flaw would like to know about the ubuntu.com Drupal theme, is there a source code location you could point him to?
<newz2000> jpds: yes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Templates
<newz2000> Flaw: ^
<Flaw> Thanks, newz2000
<newz2000> my pleasure
<jpds> newz2000: Brilliant, thanks. How's the Canonical blog I pointed out concluded by the way?
<newz2000> jpds: can you remind me what that was?
<jpds> newz2000: http://blog.canonical.com - the "Test category" down the left side.
<newz2000> oh, yes. No change yet, it's something we want to change but kind of low priority
<jpds> OK, cool :)
<newz2000> I'm going to suggest moving from wordpress to drupal and have one fewer web app to manage.
#ubuntu-website 2010-01-13
<dhillon-v10> !topic
<ubot3> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<newz2000> hi all
#ubuntu-website 2010-01-14
<cjohnston> newz2000: is fridge frozen too? if not, I would really like (not that I matter much) to try to get the theme fixed asap... it looks really bad :-(
<cjohnston> I can't seem to find the bug though
<cjohnston> in LP
<cjohnston> It got moved to The Fridge.. thats why... bug #499383
<ubot3> Malone bug 499383 in fridge "Fridge background length of sidebar, not content" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499383
<newz2000> cjohnston: fridge is not frozen
<cjohnston> oh really..
<cjohnston> so that can be fixed maybe then?
<cjohnston> evenin btw
<cjohnston> :-)
<newz2000> possibly
<newz2000> cjohnston: is this something you're wanting to do or something you're wanting someone else to do?
<cjohnston> I can't do it..
<cjohnston> I mean, I could possibly find the problem..
<cjohnston> but cant fix it except for make the suggestion
<newz2000> oh, just that one bug
<newz2000> I think someone has to just put somethign in the footer
<newz2000> probably editable through the web interface
 * newz2000 checks again
<cjohnston> although right now it looks to work fien
<cjohnston> fine
<newz2000> yeah
<cjohnston> but it didnt an hour ago
<cjohnston> I wonder if it ahs something to do with the psots
<cjohnston> before he put my post on there, it was broken
<newz2000> ah, the icon is in the footer now
<newz2000> good, that does solve it
<newz2000> you can close that bug. :-)
<cjohnston> done
<cjohnston> yay
<cjohnston> time to go pass out... class will be here very early in the AM
<newz2000> ok. Good night.
<cjohnston> how does my email sound? (the one on fridge)
<newz2000> cjohnston: when did you send it?
<cjohnston> 10 minutes ago.. its the most recient post on fridge
<newz2000> Looks good
<cjohnston> ty :-)
<cjohnston> g'nite
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-10
<head_victim> Looking at bug 674936 should I report other bugs where text formatting doesn't work or just add to that bug (eg strike through, sub script, superscript, etc as described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax?action=show&redirect=SyntaxReference#Text%20Formatting) or should I write up different bugs for each format type?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674936 in canonical-isd-web "Italics not possible on wiki (affects: 2) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674936
<stas> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hey stas, what's up?
<daker> newz2000, can you pls take a look at my changes lp:~daker/ubuntu-website/light-planet-theme2-fixes or just poke that personne pls
<newz2000> daker: yes
<daker> thanks ツ
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-11
<head_victim> Is it just me or does everyone else get LOTS of internal server errors when updating wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com?
<AlanBell> head_victim: it isn't just you
<head_victim> AlanBell: It just seems to be getting worse and worse. A few months ago it was very rare, now it's every save.
<AlanBell> yes, I know
<AlanBell> apparently someone is thinking about looking at it
<head_victim> I'm never sure on this stuff, would a bug help or just make it seem like I'm picking on it?
<AlanBell> I really don't know, I have been trying to offer to help fix it for over a year
<AlanBell> I expect it has broken the notifications system now
<head_victim> Ah k, I really have no idea about fixing it or what it's actually from, I just do a bit of wiki editing.
<AlanBell> me too
<AlanBell> well I am pretty sure that most of the problem is because the full text engine is turned off
<AlanBell> and it was turned off because it was crashy
<AlanBell> the new version of moin has a less crashy full text indexer
<AlanBell> however it isn't a design issue so it isn't the web team's problem, and the server is up, so it isn't an IS problem
<head_victim> Ah so it sits between cracks
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> feel free to file bugs and/or rt tickets head_victim
<head_victim> AlanBell: thanks, I just hate to think I'm being obnoxious with it, still getting my head around filing bugs
<head_victim> I don't like feeling ungrateful.
<head_victim> AlanBell: bug 701495 is what we were discussing earlier
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 701495 in ubuntu-website "wiki.ubuntu.com 500 internal server error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701495
<AlanBell> thanks head_victim
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-12
<stas> newz2000: i need you :)
<newz2000> hey stas, what's up?
<stas> hey newz2000
<stas> remember you game me two plugins to look at for wp+lp integration
<stas> well, I checked the lp-groups
<stas> but something isn't working and i have some questions
<stas> can you tell me whom should I ping to get some input?
<newz2000> Let me ask
<newz2000> stas: if you join #canonical-isd then achuni in there is one of the people who has worked on it. lukasz and stuartm (who are not online) are also people who have contributed to that
<stas> ok, thanks
<stas> btw newz2000, did i show you the work I've done on wordpress on our loco website?
<stas> http://ubuntu.ro/
 * newz2000 looks
<newz2000> looks sharp
<newz2000> I like your small buttons in the middle
<stas> check the downloads page http://ubuntu.ro/obtine/ :)
<newz2000> ah, cool
<stas> glad you like it :)
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-14
<MTecknology> newz2000: howdy!
<MTecknology> newz2000: so.. guess what happens at 08:00 (my time) tomorrow
<stas> newz2000: ping
<paulus68> is it possible to hide an url without it can be traced ?
<newz2000> what's the tool that is a replacement for planet planet called?
<pleia2> venus?
<newz2000> that's it, thanks pleia2
<newz2000> anyone know one like that that has built in search capability?
<paulus68> is it possible to hide an url without it can be traced ?
<AlanBell> newz2000: searching past articles as well as those on the front page?
<newz2000> hmm… yeah, I guess so
<newz2000> maybe planet isn't the right tool for that
<pleia2> I believe there are some plugins for CMSes like Drupal that do aggregation and it may be searchable since it's within the CMS, but I can't give specifics
<AlanBell> paulus68: maybe explain differently, I don't understand what you are after. #ubuntu might be a better channel in which to ask.
<newz2000> paulus68: what are you trying to achieve
<newz2000> pleia2: yeah, good call. Drupal does have that
<AlanBell> I think a planet discards articles after they fall off the bottom of the page
<newz2000> I'm looking at feedjack too, doesn't have search but it's django based
<newz2000> and there are some django plugins that tie models to Apache solr
<AlanBell> Daviey was looking at doing some planet related magic with translations
<newz2000> might be a bit more light weight than drupal
<paulus68> well the thing I try to achive is that I surf at my work to an "innocent webpage" which may be traced however I want to go to a website which I don't want to be traced by the network administrator
<newz2000> paulus68: google for anonymous proxy
<AlanBell> paulus68: you are in the wrong place to ask that, and I don't know if there is a right place
<newz2000> but like AlanBell said, we're not goign to be able to help you much
<paulus68> news anonymous proxy is can be traced in the way that I can connect to my homeserver which works however I don't want avoid detection as much as possible
<paulus68> oeps I want to avoid detection as much as possible
<newz2000> paulus68: we're going to be better able to help you about stuff relating to the Ubuntu websites
<paulus68> ok no worries
<Turl> paulus68: try a ssh tunnel
<Turl> -D flag on ssh
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-15
<MTecknology> django takes a pretty interesting approach to being a framework
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-10
<knome> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-xubuntu.html would be even better if the blueprints were sorted by priority
<nigelb> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> knome: file a bug
<knome> cjohnston, against what?
<cjohnston> the file a bug link
<knome> :o :o
<knome> want tags?
<knome> cjohnston, ^ ? :)
<cjohnston> tags?
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-11
<mhall119> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> o/
<mhall119> AlanBell: is there any way to have a "private" pad on the current pad.ubuntu.com?
<nigelb> probably not.
<nigelb> we could hash the url to make it not guessable though.
<AlanBell> I might have broken the team functionality
<AlanBell> never really understood how that was supposed to work
<nigelb> team functionality won't really wwork in this case.
<AlanBell> if you click new pad on the front page it will give you a random url
 * AlanBell doesn't quite know what this case is
<mhall119> ok, we can do a random url, how could somebody discover that who isn't supposed to?
<mhall119> is there a search or something that might reveal a private pad?
<AlanBell> nope
<AlanBell> I might see it during the etherpad-> etherpad-lite migration process, but apart from that it should be unguessable
<mhall119> ok, so a random md5 hash should be sufficiently unguessable
<AlanBell> but once someone shares it then it is out there
<mhall119> AlanBell: we can't do that migration until after linaro connect in February
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ click the new pad button
<mhall119> AlanBell: right,it'll be up to the people who know about it to not tell people who shouldn't
<AlanBell> or click the create team site button and see if it does anything
<AlanBell> oh, it won't it needs dns integration
<AlanBell> needs to auto-create a subdomain http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pro-signup/
<mhall119> hmm...
<AlanBell> could do the migration before the linaro connect
<AlanBell> just not during :)
<mhall119> no, let's wait until after
<AlanBell> fine
<AlanBell> oh, I might have a way to do the auto login that cjohnston wanted
<AlanBell> though it isn't a massively secure login
<AlanBell> s/a massively/an even slightly/
<mhall119> lol
<AlanBell> but I don't think it matters
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-12
<cprofitt> hey ducky
<ducky> hey
<cprofitt> cjohnston: mhall119 nigelb
<cprofitt> I would like you to meet a fellow NY Loco member who is a Python coder
<cprofitt> ducky may be able to assist with summit and loco-directory
<ducky> hello
<cprofitt> ducky: in case no one is here -- put this channel on your auto-join
<ducky> ok
<ducky> already is
<cprofitt> great bunch of guys to work with... they have helped me get invovled :-)
<mhall119> hey ducky
<cprofitt> hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey cprofitt
<cprofitt> ducky: you still here?
<cprofitt> I was just talking to him in another channel... he should be right back I hope
<mhall119> no worries, I'm just sitting here ignoring whatever awards show my wife is watching
<cprofitt> lol
<ducky> yea im stillhere
<ducky> cprofitt:
<mhall119> hey ducky
<nigelb> hi ducky! welcome :)
<cprofitt> I gotta log off guys... have a good night
<nigelb> 'nite cprofitt
<cprofitt> ducky: if you start coding on summit or loco let me know... perhaps we can meet in person to do some code jams
<cprofitt> night all
<cjohnston> hey ducky
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-13
<skricciolo1981> :-D
<nigelb> 42
<nigelb> bah
#ubuntu-website 2014-01-11
<jose> daker: ping
<daker> jose: pong
<jose> daker: hey, I was wondering how can we update the logo displayed on loco.ubuntu.com for the LoCo Council
<daker> jose: can file a bug with the new logo ?
<jose> oh, sure
<jose> any resolution in specific?
<daker> let's say 300x300px ?
<jose> cool
<jose> filing now
<daker> i'll make sure to fix it with the merge team stuff tomorrow
<jose> daker: also, btw, bug 1251958 is not fixed yet, don't know why
<ubottu> bug 1251958 in LoCo Team Portal "LoCo Council Cannot Merge Teams" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1251958
<daker> yes i was speaking about i
<daker> t
<jose> great
<jose> filed, thanks a bunch! :)
<daker> yw
#ubuntu-website 2014-01-12
<jose> daker, cjohnston: hey, can we have user asymptote9x removed from the LTP?
<jose> not sure if it has to be manually done or it'll sync with LP (he deleted his LP account)
<daker> jose: what's his username ?
<jose> daker: asymptote9x
<daker> still there
<daker> not removed from LTP
<jose> will it sync with LP at some point?
<daker> not sure
<daker> https://launchpad.net/~asymptote9x-deactivatedaccount
<jose> hmm?
<daker> i mean this needs to be done manually
<jose> daker: like, how so?
<jose> need to poke IS?
<daker> the only solution i see is using code because this is the first time i am getting this request
<daker> was he an admin of a team or something ?
<jose> not sure, lemme check
<jose> he just poked me on #ubuntu-locoteams
<cjohnston> jose: why are we wanting to remove a user?
<jose> cjohnston: because the user wants to be removed
<cjohnston> is there something specific that they want removed?
<daker> cjohnston: http://loco.ubuntu.com/asymptote9x
<daker> this ^
<cjohnston> hrm..
<cjohnston> I'd have a chat with mhall119
<daker> will add a filter to not show profils if user.is_active=False
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-11
<mhall119> jose: hmm, I thought we got summit moved to https
<jose> nope, still using http for me
<mhall119> jose: you should file an RT to get it using https, there's nothing to be done in the code
<jose> will do
<mhall119> thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle: I'm looking at a very strange phenomenon with using django.test.Client.get() to test local links
<dholbach> the following used during the test:
<dholbach> print((url, type(res), len(res.content)))
<dholbach> gives:
<dholbach> ('/file2/', <class 'django.http.response.HttpResponseRedirect'>, 0)
<dholbach> ('/en/file2/', <class 'django.http.response.HttpResponseNotFound'>, 12641)
<dholbach> HttpResponseNotFound doesn't seem to be what we think it is :)
<dholbach> I think I'll just test for    len(django.test.Client.get(url).content)>0     and that's it :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, indeed, I was actually wondering the same thing about httpresponsenotfound when I tried your test last week, maybe Django doesn't do exactly the same thing when it's being tested VS in browser.
<dholbach> davidcalle: yep, looks like it
<dholbach> hum... len(res.content)>0 also doesn't work - the 404 page also has content :)
<dholbach> davidcalle: finally fixed it by using cms.test_utils.testcases.CMSTestCase.get_request()
<dholbach> (and fixed a couple of other bits along the way)
<davidcalle> dholbach: Nice!
<dholbach> davidcalle: links are working now and are part of the test suite
<dholbach> I think we're getting close to having this usable
 * davidcalle tests
<dholbach> davidcalle: do you remember what we did to fix things like https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1531200?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1531200 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Snappy/Snapcraft docs don't show sublists" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> dholbach: I don't, let me try
<mhall119> davidcalle: it looks like the new JS scopes API doc package still hasn't hit their PPA, is something blocking it?
<davidcalle> dholbach: bzr messed up while importing the pip cache of your branch, setting it up again, hold on :)
<dholbach> ah yes... I might need to add this new module to pip
<dholbach> I mean adding the markdown extension to the cache
<dholbach> brb, need to restart my session - my mouse pointer just vanished
<davidcalle> For this specific file, with nested lists, this works: html=markdown.markdown(md_text,  tab_length=3)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I guess (and hope) that matches github way of doing nested lists, so this would be consistent.
<davidcalle> (And not mess up other files)
<davidcalle> dholbach: do we have nested lists somewhere else? (/me looks at snappy/security)
<dholbach> davidcalle: hum, do we know that that's consistent with what github does?
<dholbach> snappy - docs/meta.md
<dholbach> snappy - docs/rest.md
<dholbach> snappy - docs/security.md
<dholbach> that's all files with nested lists AFAICS right now
<davidcalle> dholbach: so, other docs (that imports fine with nested ul), follow two rules: no spaces before a bullet point "* ", and 4 spaces before a nested one "    * "
<davidcalle> dholbach: snapcraft doc writer is clearly evil.
<davidcalle> (and I'm just going to disregard the fact that we should probably write guidelines for imported md :) )
<davidcalle> dholbach: are you used to do github mps? Maybe you can teach me? :)
<dholbach> I failed a couple of times already ;-)
<dholbach> I'm happy to help
<davidcalle> dholbach: https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/pull/218 \o/ Thanks :)
<dholbach> nice work
<dholbach> davidcalle: so the one image we currently have (on https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/blob/master/README.md) works because it points to a remote URL - should the importer block if it finds a local image (for now... until we have a better idea how to fix it)?
<davidcalle> dholbach: tha's probably the best idea, yeah
<dholbach> ok
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-12
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: do you think at some stage you're going to have at least time for a cursory review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/rework-importer/+merge/281745?
<dholbach> (you can ignore large parts of the tests data, they're just imported snappy/snapcraft docs)
<davidcalle> dholbach: nice image handling!
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've reviewed most of it already, but never got around to test it fully, I'll do my best to do it between today/tomorrow
<dholbach> davidcalle: sure, no worries
<dholbach> thanks a lot for the reviews then :)
<dholbach> we could take a look at md_importer/TODO at some stage and see what still is important
<dholbach> I'l take a look at only-update-if-HTML-changed now
<dholbach> davidcalle: have you interacted with revisions of pages or text plugins in the devportal code already?
<davidcalle> dholbach: hmm, look at the translation dashboard, there is a bit of it, but not much iirc
<dholbach> I can see plugin_change.changed_date
<dholbach> which could be something I could work with
<dholbach> I was just wondering if revisions were stored somewhere and we could do something with them
<davidcalle> dholbach: they are, I know you can access them with raw db calls but that's not ideal of course, I had to look at the revisions code itself to manage to get things working (not sure if it was for an early version of the importer or for an early version of the translations dashboard). I don't have this code anymore, though.
<dholbach> ok, no worries
<dholbach> working with .changed_date will be good enough for now
<dholbach> davidcalle: it looks like some tags produced by the github markdown extension we use are automatically stripped by RawHTML/AbstractText
<dholbach> so I can't easily check if an update would change the text..
<dholbach> I'm trying to avoid updating the pages, otherwise the translations dashboard will be useless for example
<dholbach> and although we can't easily check revisions right now, at some point in the future it'd be nice
<dholbach> ah, I might have found something...
<davidcalle> dholbach: oh, right, that's annoying
<dholbach> ok, I worked around it, found another issue with the code though :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/translations-dashboard/ look good (other than CSS, I'm working on collectstatic now)
<dholbach> davidcalle: I guess you're not overly bored... but maybe you have an idea what's going on here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14478553/ :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: is it a diff to apply on the rework-importer branch?
<dholbach> yep
<davidcalle> dholbach: hmm, maybe you could filter for only published pages/plugins?
<dholbach> ok... I can take a look at it tomorrow
<davidcalle> dholbach: I don't know, my only guess is that it's listing a plugin other than what you have explicitely created, hence my suggestion
<dholbach> ubuntu-gsoc@lists.u.c
<dholbach> oops, sorry
<mhall119> davidcalle: so therehave been two problems with collect static
<mhall119> #1: the swift_proxy environment variable was being set, when it should have been left empty
<mhall119> that's fixed
<mhall119> #2: the mojo predeploy script was trying to replace swift variables in developer.staging.ubuntu.com_http.conf but that's not just a lightweight redirect to developer.staging.ubuntu.com_https.conf so I'm having to change the predeploy
<mhall119> that's fixed, but I'm trying to get mojo to push out the new files to the current devportal-apache instances
<mhall119> davidcalle: can you check that the css fixed to the subnav are working on https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/ now?
<davidcalle> mhall119: yep, working great!
<mhall119> davidcalle: great, I've filed an RT to update production, but the JS scopes docs won't be imported until they're in the sdk team's release ppa
<davidcalle> mhall119: looks like something went wrong with the move from staging>release PPA, I'll ping bzoltan first thing tomorrow
<mhall119> ok, imports run overnight, so if he fixes it tomorrow it won't show up until thursday
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-13
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle: I'm close to fixing the update-page-only-if-html-changed bit - the reason the change happens is due to the link rewrite
<dholbach> I have to figure out why this still happens, but I'm quite close
<dholbach> thought I'd give you an update :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: merci :)
<mhall119> dholbach: where are the instructions for upgrading django/django-cms? I'm ready to start landing that
<dholbach> davidcalle: ^ did we update the makefile target for it?
<dholbach> hum...
<dholbach> update-1470715:
<dholbach> 	@python manage.py migrate
<dholbach> looks like not a lot is requried
<dholbach> required
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/1470715/+merge/268471
<dholbach> mhall119:
<dholbach> ^
<dholbach> need to run now
<dholbach> see you!
<davidcalle> dholbach, this merge is what we need, yes, I'm just not sure about removing South  and python-keystoneclient
<davidcalle> mhall119: ^
<davidcalle> mhall119: I'll make a mp when I'm done with the showdown, unless you want to try this list of commands on staging first (like I did before the holidays, when we all tested the new django on staging)
<davidcalle> mhall119: in case you want to try it, there is also python manage.py showmigrations --list that will show if we have other pending migrations that are needed
<mhall119> davidcalle: I'm going to test it locally with sqlite first
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-15
<dholbach> davidcalle: I pushed an update which fixes the only-update-article-if-html-changed thing and adds a test for it
<dholbach> looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/rework-importer/view/head:/md_importer/TODO there's not a whole lot left
<dholbach> the first item is something we can maybe take a look at together - and maybe even make it visibly clearer which docs a user looks at
<dholbach> the second seems not to be an issue, although it is confusing
<dholbach> and the third one can wait
<dholbach> and I pushed a fix for update-template which was broken with the django update
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-16
<kc0tfb> Is there a possibility that MoinMoin is missing a JS resource on help.ubuntu.com? I get a 404 for common.js as explained here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/721912
